# Driving from Bilbao to Torrevieja



## kojack14 (Nov 23, 2016)

Can someone advise me on which is the best driving route from Bilbao to Torreviaja as I am told that there two main routes pass Madrid or Zaragoza. It would be interesting to hear your opinions and past journeys
Many Thanks Brian


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

kojack14 said:


> Can someone advise me on which is the best driving route from Bilbao to Torreviaja as I am told that there two main routes pass Madrid or Zaragoza. It would be interesting to hear your opinions and past journeys
> Many Thanks Brian


Hi Brian,

About 3 years ago we had a very pleasant journey from Bilbao, stopover at Zaragoza then on to Benidorm, after that we went over to Torrevieja, Madrid and back to Bilbao for the ferry.

Our journey was planned as a motorcycle tour of the central area of Spain before moving over here permanently.

Personally, after doing that route and if I were going direct to Torrevieja, I would travel the Madrid route.

Don't forget to factor in the price of the toll charges.

Enjoy your trip, the scenery is fantastic.

Steve


----------

